# NUJOL MINERAL OIL BOTTLE



## east texas terry (Mar 7, 2021)

EARLY 1900,S  NUJOL MINERAL OIL BOTTLE DUG 3-62021


----------



## Csa (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice bottle. That looks like an early one. I have dug two, a larger one Travis glass from 1923 I believe and a smaller one from Whitehall Tatum glass with WT in triangle so later date. Early on NuJol (“new oil” in French) was one of those curative oils. By 1920 or so, I think it was basically acknowledged as only a mineral oil laxative that it really was. Made by standard oil I believe. None for me thanks, but I do like their clean look and shape.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 7, 2021)

Csa said:


> Nice bottle. That looks like an early one. I have dug two, a larger one Travis glass from 1923 I believe and a smaller one from Whitehall Tatum glass with WT in triangle so later date. Early on NuJol (“new oil” in French) was one of those curative oils. By 1920 or so, I think it was basically acknowledged as only a mineral oil laxative that it really was. Made by standard oil I believe. None for me thanks, but I do like their clean look and shape.
> View attachment 220689


LOOKS  JUST LIKE YOURS ALL BUT THE TOP THIS IS THE FRIST ONE FOR ME  THANK YOU
FOR THE INFO ONLY THING ON THE BOTTOM IS  5


----------

